# 8 reasons to get an older dog



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I saw this in Bark magazine. The article is several pages long. I'm just picking out the highlights: 

1. An adult dog cannot grow up to be a different size than expected. 
2. There is an overabundance of adult dogs who need homes. 
3. An adult dog may already be housebroken. 
4. Adult dogs have typically matured beyond the common puppy problems (mouthing, excessive chewing on things). 
5. Adult dogs require less exercise than a high-energy puppy. Typically, adult dogs can get by on just one 45-minute exercise period a day. 
6. An adult dog may have had some training. 
7. Lots of adult dogs are already spayed or neutered. 
8. Adult adoptees are likely to appreciate your kindness and attention. Dogs who previously have been in less-than-perfect situations often seem grateful to have arrived at some version of doggie heaven.


----------



## njb (Oct 5, 2006)

I totally agree! Plus an adult dog comes home ready to be your best friend!

All dogs are happy to have a home, but for some reason I have noticed that Goldens are particularly grateful.


----------



## robinsegg26 (Nov 14, 2006)

I know what you mean. The foster that i just picked up about 10 days ago from the shelter was an owner turn in and he has settled in nicely. First few days he was a barker... all the time... but now if you keep something in his mouth alllll the time hes great...lol... but seriously... not sure why these people turned him in... at first he was scared to death of me... but now he comes to me when i call.. sleeps loose in my house like the rest of my dogs... and is totally housebroken... They say hes an escape artist so i havent really given him a chance to be alone in the yard for long periods of time but hes just happy to have the other two dogs to play with and to get a lot of scratches on his head... Not sure if he was in a dog pen or if they had a fenced in backyard like i do.. but he hasnt even tried to get out... 

Oh and hes a total bed and couch hog... hes settled into the inside life he if he didnt already come in before...lol... and my two seem to really like him now


sorry for the ramble  
Lil


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Thanks for posting the list. My neighbor / Kid - Teddy is looking for a golden.
And I'm thinking about a 2 second golden round here for Nugget.
The list is /will be helpful for Ted's mother and myself.
Ted showed me all of his books on golden retrievers, I was impressed.
The little guy is/has done his homework. You have to take notice of the 
fact that he understands as a dog owner what he is responsible for and 
what to expect from a dog / golden retriever. 
We all know and have seen adults who have missed that boat a number of times.
Thanks again


----------



## Oralia Schatzman (Jun 12, 2006)

Sometimes I read about all the new puppies and think how I'd love one, then wonder how I'd do it while commuting and working fulltime. He was three when we got him after losing two families in two months: full grown, well-mannered, healthy and calm. In our case, his personality fit perfectly into our lives and people joke constantly that he really is so much like us that he might as well be our child! As much as I would like a puppy, I still believe strongly in rescue and (when I finally get my second) will probably end up rescuing again.


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

I would think an adult dog would be perfect as a kid's first dog. As so many of us know, raising a golden from puppyhood can be a challenge even for experienced dog people. 

Robinsegg26, your foster sounds like a total sweetheart. Wonder if he was an escape artist because he was bored?


----------



## kra (Oct 2, 2006)

Brandy's Mom said:


> I would think an adult dog would be perfect as a kid's first dog. As so many of us know, raising a golden from puppyhood can be a challenge even for experienced dog people.
> 
> Robinsegg26, your foster sounds like a total sweetheart. Wonder if he was an escape artist because he was bored?


A adult dog is the path I'm leading Holly and Teddy down, my vet and I are just looking & working together for a perfect fit for him.
I was kidding him he should start a Samson & Cosom Fan Club. At this suggestion his head popped up he turned and looked at me wide eyed.
His mother thinks and wouldn't be surprised if he became DVM.
He has a passion for dogs, big time!:wave:


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

For some reason, missed this thread when it was first posted.....but exept for number seven, they all apply to Cosmo....


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

I am a HUGE fan of older Goldens, mainly because they often have so much love to give, but haven't been able to give it all yet. Besides, even though I've had behavioural issues with Charlie, it's been a boon not to have to worry about housebreaking and other indoor issues, what with my schedule. In particular, he requires a lot less exercise than a puppy, and even then, he needs a ton of exercise!! I try to talk all my friends into older dogs, and the biggest "con" I've heard is the possibility that they won't bond as well as a puppy might. Well, that is just hogwash! Charlie's bonded to me more than a lot of puppies I've seen who are independent and unruly - he knows I'm his caregiver and is so attached to me. An older dog is truly the best of all worlds!


----------



## Brandy's Mom (Oct 5, 2005)

Jenna has bonded so tightly with both of us that she lets us know she's not totally happy unless we're both with her. She loves her human and her canine family, and we love her completely.


----------

